# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  alte und neue Münzen aus Siam/Thailand

## schiene

Ich habe diese Gedenkmünze/Medaille von welcher ich keinerlei
Infos über das Alter und etwaigen Wert habe.
Villeicht haben wir hier jemanden welcher dazu etwas sagen kann.

----------


## Erwin

Ja, da gibt es jemanden…

Das ist keine Münze, sondern eine Medaille.
Die Beschriftung lautet: 
มหาวชิราวุธ สยาม นินทร์ ๑๖๖
Es ist also eine Medaille auf den König Vajiravudh, also Rama VI (Nachfolger Chulalongkorns). Er regierte von 1910 bis 1925. 

Die Zahl ๑๖๖(=166) ist eine Zahl nach dem alten Thaikalender und entspricht dem Jahr 1947. Das wäre dann das Jahr, in dem die Medaille hergestellt wurde.

Von der Medaille scheint es mehrere Varianten zu geben, in thailändischen Foren wird auch von Fälschungen berichtet. Es gibt sie in Silber und Kupfer. 

Ob Deine echt ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Auch über den Wert kann ich nichts sagen.

Erwin

----------


## schiene

@Erwin
Danke für deine Erklärungen  :: 

Hier noch eine Seite wo man sehr viele alte und auch neuere thail.Münzen mit Beschreibung finden kann
https://en.numista.com/catalogue/thailande-1.html

----------


## schiene

Ich hab sie mal vor vielen Jahren in Bangkok für 300 Baht erworben.

----------

